# Salt Dogg 2000 - Spreading issues



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

This weekend was our first outing w the salt dog 2000, it ran well but 20 minutes into sanding we realized that the pattern was shooting 6-10 ft off the driver side and barely sprerading anything behind the truck or to the passenger side. Basically roadways that should take one pass took several seeing how we could only cover a very small area. I do have the extended chute model seeing how this is on a dump truck, not sure if that makes a difference. I saw another salt dogg in operation and his spreader wheel looked like it was angeled differently. Is there any way to adjust this? Any other ideas would be appriciated.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it spinning in the right direction CCW or is it spinning CW just curious.


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is spinning cw but the shaft looks off centered< but other salt doggs i have seen also look off centered. I am home now but in the dark this morning i couldnt see any visiable way to adjust anything. I also tried all sorts of auger-spinner speeds, did nothing


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

do u think it was installed in the wrong direction??


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i had that problem too and realized I had the auger on to high of a setting. I usually run it at 1 or 2 (usually in the middle). This way the auger doesn't overload the spinner.


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

highlander316;1189359 said:


> i had that problem too and realized I had the auger on to high of a setting. I usually run it at 1 or 2 (usually in the middle). This way the auger doesn't overload the spinner.


So there is not away to adjust from the spinner itself? I was running it at 3 auger and 8 spinner, I tried 2-auger 9 spinner and it didn't make a difference (and every other combo)


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

drakefinn1;1189388 said:


> So there is not away to adjust from the spinner itself? I was running it at 3 auger and 8 spinner, I tried 2-auger 9 spinner and it didn't make a difference (and every other combo)


not sure what you mean by "So there is not away to adjust from the spinner itself?"


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

highlander316;1189423 said:


> not sure what you mean by "So there is not away to adjust from the spinner itself?"


I mean like physically adjusting the spinner from outside the sander.
For instance a gas powered sander has baffles above the spinner. I was wondering if the salt dogg had any way to ajust salt flow from the auger to spinner from the spinner assembly.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

not that I know of. Off the top of my head, the salt comes from the auger to the spinner assembly. The assembly is a plastic chute that feeds to the spinner. I keep the spinner at 9 unless I'm in tight or narrow areas. Maybe you can try bending the deflectors behind the spinner? I know my Western1000 will out throw my SaltDogg but I think it's due to bagged vs bulk salt (this is my first year running bulk). I do think the spinner on the SaltDogg could spin a little faster for better spread.


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

If u dont mind me asking what are ur baffels inside set at?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The same thing goes on with my 1500--now that it's spinning clockwise[it was going ccw from the factory when bought new Dec.2009],it does spread better but still favors the driver's side.The best spread I get is with the baffles open all the way,the auger at 6 and the spinner at 10--I will get app. 15' of a pattern with Magic salt.Not the best,certainly nowheres near what Buyers is bragging regarding 30' with dry salt.I too feel that spinner goes too slowly.When it dies I'm going to replace it with a good USA made Karrier unit to get rid of that Chinese POS.


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

tuney443;1189675 said:


> The same thing goes on with my 1500--now that it's spinning clockwise[it was going ccw from the factory when bought new Dec.2009],it does spread better but still favors the driver's side.The best spread I get is with the baffles open all the way,the auger at 6 and the spinner at 10--I will get app. 15' of a pattern with Magic salt.Not the best,certainly nowheres near what Buyers is bragging regarding 30' with dry salt.I too feel that spinner goes too slowly.When it dies I'm going to replace it with a good USA made Karrier unit to get rid of that Chinese POS.


I also only use magic salt. Have u heard the people who switched to the karrier have a better spread?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

drakefinn1;1189684 said:


> I also only use magic salt. Have u heard the people who switched to the karrier have a better spread?


No,I haven't.I did a search too-nothing,but looking back at the old thread regarding controllers,wiring,motors,etc. started Dec. 2009,I see evidence that maybe Buyers did wire mine[and probably all others] to spin CCW,BUT--the actual spinner itself is really not the correct one regarding the direction of the cups.Buyers told a member here that spinner was the only one they could find to outfit their salter with. If that is indeed true,Buyers should be tarred and feathered!!!!


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

tuney443;1189814 said:


> No,I haven't.I did a search too-nothing,but looking back at the old thread regarding controllers,wiring,motors,etc. started Dec. 2009,I see evidence that maybe Buyers did wire mine[and probably all others] to spin CCW,BUT--the actual spinner itself is really not the correct one regarding the direction of the cups.Buyers told a member here that spinner was the only one they could find to outfit their salter with. If that is indeed true,Buyers should be tarred and feathered!!!!


That's a little disturbing. Oh well thanks for the info


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

From my experience, it sounds like you have build up in the chute. If you were sanding, it could have froze or built up inside which drastically changes the spread pattern. I dont sand, just salt, but last year I had some salt that was the consistency of sand and it built up in my chutes and made my spread terrible. Cleaned it up and back to normal. My spreaders do favor the drivers side more, which common. 
Since you said it was after 20 minutes, this makes me think this is your problem. Hope this may help!:waving:


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Drottlawn, my 2000 spreads AWESOME, but, I only use treated bulk salt (treated with an anti-clumping agent). The one thing I do not like is the delay from the time you turn on the controller until the unit actually starts spreading salt.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Enough Power*

One factor to look at is how much electric is availible for the sander. If your're running at night after plowing your battery system may be low. An electric sander can only be as good as the the amount of voltage it receives. Also the material itself puts a strain on the system. The heavier and wetter the material, the harder it is for the sander to spin it out The dealer who sold it to you should be able to tell you about any adjustments and evaluate your truck ( altinater, battery and or batteries ) that will allow the sander to work it's best.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

SnowGuy;1200722 said:


> I agree with Drottlawn, my 2000 spreads AWESOME, but, I only use treated bulk salt (treated with an anti-clumping agent). The one thing I do not like is the delay from the time you turn on the controller until the unit actually starts spreading salt.


agreed i hate that to and I found out its normal says it right in the instructions...


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

SnowGuy;1200722 said:


> I agree with Drottlawn, my 2000 spreads AWESOME, but, I only use treated bulk salt (treated with an anti-clumping agent). The one thing I do not like is the delay from the time you turn on the controller until the unit actually starts spreading salt.


Anti caking is ferro cyanide and is usually treated at 75 parts per million, what is the most important part of salt is what is the moisture content in it at delivery. If the moisture content is over 1% or higher you not going to have and easy job of loading it or it going through the spreader in freezing temperatures...Just my experience with it...


----------



## JCSolutions (Nov 24, 2011)

*Salt Dogg 2000, Heavy out passenger side?*

My 2000 came from the factory running CCW and throws heavy to the passenger side. Has anyone figure out how to adjust this yet. Usually run the the spreader on 8-9 and auger on 3-5 depending on my speed and size of lot.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I ve posted a few times about this same problem. My spinner spins clock-wise but favors the passenger side.
It may be how the material drops on the spinner itself. Mine is a little to the rear.

I talked to tech support and they gave me some bs about how the unit was designed for straight salt and I was using a 50/50 sand salt mix & it was probably heavier and such. WHATEVER

I ended up fabing 4 pieces of 3/8 aluminum stock 3.5"x 1" .I put a slight 22deg bend on the last inch and screwed them to the fins with the bend sticking past the fin by the inch. No problem clearing the shield. Works pissa! took me less than 45min and $20. The stainless nuts&bolts were the most expensive part.

Sounds like some of you have the opposite problem. Maybe the material is dropping to far forward? A deflector inside the chute maybe? The unit itself is awesome compared to my gas unit. I just hope Buyers attends to this matter.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

show us some pics!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

MahonLawnCare;1447694 said:


> show us some pics!


Please read" Whats the deal with Salt Dogg spreader controllers " in this forum . I'm working on it presently


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Thumbs Up gotcha!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys I figured I would post a video I had made last year my spreader seems pretty even. I was emptying the spreader back into my pile auger was on 9 spinner on 4 usually thats the other way around when salting but the pile was mostly even when done


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

OK i got a pic of the spinner mod I made sent to my E-mail, How do I post it here? seriously I'm a computer moron. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

siteworkplus;1448870 said:


> OK i got a pic of the spinner mod I made sent to my E-mail, How do I post it here? seriously I'm a computer moron. Any help would be appreciated


Click on the paper clip it will allow you to upload from a file on your computer or from a url aka web link. Think you have to have the in advance mode not the basic screen.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

1.) Either Upload it with the paper clip above as an attachment. You'll need to upload it from your cpu.

2.) Or, go to your e-mail and right click on the image and copy image location. Use the the button above and paste the location into the address bar.









....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

*spinner mod*

...........................


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how I pasted this but it seems to work

Anyway thats the mod.

I think the length is closer to 5.5" but you get the idea.

I went with the short chute so I would have the option of transfering the unit to a backup p/u truck if needed. 

The upward angle of the spinner was explained to me by tech support as to when loaded on a p/u , the squat in the springs from a fully loaded hopper would level out the spinner. Makes sense.

However, on a 1ton ,not so much squat and that may effect how the material drops down on the spinner, creating an uneven spread. Just guessing here, not being an engineer. 

These extensions were a quick fix and seem to solve the problem

Any questions or comments ?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanx Grassman & White gardens for the lesson


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Photo didn't come up. Just sent me to my G-mail account.

Go to the image in your e-mail, right click and click on "copy image location).

Then just right click and "paste" the image location in the box that pops up when you hit the "insert image" button above (2.).

Then the link to the image will post it into this forum.

....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry somethings "F'd" up. Its valentines day nite and the wife is already naked. I got to go!! I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

siteworkplus;1449128 said:


> Sorry somethings "F'd" up. Its valentines day nite and the wife is already naked. I got to go!! I'll try again tomorrow


Better be careful which pictures might pop up here.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I got it this time


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

siteworkplus;1449107 said:


> I'm not sure how I pasted this but it seems to work
> 
> Anyway thats the mod.
> 
> ...


Cool, I think I got this thing figured out

I'm going to try again with a removable light bar I built from an old Reese trailer hitch receiver frame I had lying around.

Thats what i love about this SaltDogg is the quick release spinner assembly









Haven't had time to paint it yet


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been meaning to try that mod.Maybe I can get a 20' spread pattern if I'm lucky.Thanks siteworkplus.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

tuney443;1449597 said:


> I've been meaning to try that mod.Maybe I can get a 20' spread pattern if I'm lucky.Thanks siteworkplus.


I've found that the higher I turn the spinner speed up the more uneven the spread.I usually run at 5 or 6 .The height off the ground really helps the distance also(careful around cars otherwise it hits the doors, adjustable spinner speed comes in handy here)

if you have the stock try putting a little more bend on the end or extending it a little further.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is a really cool hitch for the spreader- great idea!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

deere615;1449889 said:


> That is a really cool hitch for the spreader- great idea!


My lights for the truck are behind the spinner and I didn't want to drill anything into the poly hopper

Just goes to show that i've got way too much time on my hands

The unit is wired so it only operates if the work lights are on so its hard to forget to turn everything off


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

siteworkplus;1449511 said:


> View attachment 110886
> I think I got it this time


Great idea Siteworks. I just got a tgs07 and my spread pattern was heavy to the passenger side and straight back but nothing to the driver side. I did the same mod and boy what a difference. I have a great pattern and it was throwing it further on 4 than it previously did on 9. I haven't got to use it yet other than running some test salt but I think it's gonna be great. Come on snow!


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

excellent
glad it worked


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

the only way that spreader will throw farther is more hp in the motor . your sling shot spinner doesen't make a difference . Thumbs Up shoot , mine can spread 40 feet too. . . .on dry pavement .lmbo


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well given that I tested both times on dry pavement and it clearly is throwing further, I'd say it does work. In my situation the salt was not riding the wheel long enough to reach the driver side. It absolutely does now and it also throws further whether you believe me or not. I would also agree with you that faster speed would increase distance, but if the salt doesn't ride the wheel long enough to gather momentum it will not go very far.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

it's called velocity vs. speed . ya know E=MC squared. just imagine being on a merry-go-round . the faster ya go , the further ya thrownprsport


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe you are overlooking the point that if you do not reach the speed of the "merry go round" because you fell off early, you aren't going as far as you could. I don't mean to argue with you, I was just stating that it helps my spreader by increasing to the time the salt is on the wheel and it IS throwing it wider and further.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*ccw ??*

When you say ccw do you mean as you stand behind the spreader the spinner goes ccw as you are looking down at the spinner? are the finns facing that way too?. My 2000 spreads a little bit more to drivers side as the finns are made to throw it that way. if your sheild that is supposed to keep the salt from hitting your truck is bent it will keep the salt from going to the passanger side, just adjust the sheild or bend like the baffles on gas spreaders. I want to know how to get past the delay problem,, and sometimes when spreading the auger will stop when the vibrator is on, like its not getting enough juice, only when driving and cant see any change in meter, cant get it to happen at salt pile, no matter what I do. But clean salt spreads much better.


----------

